# iPad : clef USB sans iTunes ?



## worldice (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je chercherai une application pour iPad et/ou iPhone me permetant d'utiliser mon iBidule comme clé USB. De nombreuses applications sont disponibles, mais elles passent toutes par iTunes. Or, moi, j'en veut une qui ne passe pas par iTunes.

Si vous en connaissez une, n'hésitez pas !
Worldice


----------



## arbaot (26 Mai 2011)

essai iPhone Explorer


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2011)

Goodreader....


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Goodreader....


Comment fais-tu avec "Goodreader" en usb sans itunes?


----------



## worldice (29 Mai 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> essai iPhone Explorer



iPhone Explorer nécessite un passage par iTunes !



Moumou92 a dit:


> Goodreader....



Il me semble que Goodreader est un lecteur, rien de plus... non ?


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2011)

@worldice, Disque Usb Pro pour iPad mais payant à 2,39 .


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2011)

@worldice, l'application citait au-dessus  fonctionne seulement avec itunes en usb même si sur cette page, on peut croire le contraire. :rose:

Avec Goodreader, tu peux aussi transférer des fichiers en usb avec itunes ou en wifi, étant sur le même réseau wifi. Les fichiers sont visibles sur finder, l'explorateur de fichiers ou nautilus.


----------



## arbaot (29 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> iPhone Explorer nécessite un passage par iTunes !



non



> iPad, iTouch or iPhone Disk Mode is made easy with Phone Disk. Using your standard USB cable, this tiny program runs in the menu bar or system tray of your Mac or PC. When it finds an iPod Touch or iPhone it seamlessly mounts it to your file system so you can directly access its files using Windows Explorer, Finder and every other program.



non tu la lance sur l'ordi auquel est connecté ton bidule en usb
et tu fait ce que tu veux dedans comme si tu ouvrais une fenêtre dans le finder/explorateur

il faut que ce gratuitciel soit installé sur chaque machine


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2011)

@arboat, fonctionne très bien avec ipad 2 et imac, merci. 
Je n'ai plus qu'à trouver une version portable.


----------

